# NYC Squatter Looking for Old Squatter/Train Hopper Friends



## Sliver (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey all, this is my first time posting on here...First off, I'll give you a bit of background. A few years ago I lived in a squat house in Brooklyn called The Bat Cave, and while living there I made some great train hopper/squatter friends, of course, nearly all of them have since disappeared so maybe some of you may know them.... I'll get right to it with names....most of these people were around 20-21 in 2006 when I last saw them. Please, if any of these names ring a bell, you can reply to this thread or contact me through AIM @ subp0p200

Honest Dave and his girlfriend Bleach - Bleach was a beautiful girl, and I think they were from San Francisco.

Pinner - short, skinny, big mouth

Jason and his girlfriend Fire - Jason was a REALLY nice guy he had a triple mowhawk. I last heard he was in CT. He saved my life.

Most of these people hopped trains for quite a long time if they don't still. If I think of anymore info I'll post it. We all hung out spanging on avenue A in manhattan during the day.


----------



## hassysmacker (Jul 21, 2009)

i have no idea about jason but i know hes been to montreal and texas lately and has been with harvey at junctures.

Pinner is fighting off some bullshit assault charges or on probation in CT, Fyre I think stopped travelling and whatever and is living in NYC and maybe going to college (I'm not sure on that one, but I do know she dated Pinner for like a year 06-07 or something).

Hope that helps.


----------



## keg (Jul 21, 2009)

xxxxxx


----------



## Sliver (Jul 22, 2009)

Probably her. Was she quite beautiful? I didn't know there was H in Hawaii.


----------

